# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  عشائر .. عشائر .. عشائر ...الى متى

## الامبراطور

احداث شغب في قرية ذنيبة بالرمثا بعد دفن الشاب احمد الزعبي  

اضطرت قوات الدرك لفرض حصار على قرية ذنيبة في لواء الرمثا على اثر المشاجرة التي حدثت بين عشيرتين في ذات القرية و ادت الى وفاة الشاب احمد الزعبي . 
و تجددت الاشتباكات ظهر اليوم بعد ان قام اهل الشاب احمد الزعبي بدفنه و الذي على اثره تجمع 300-400 شخص و قاموا بالهجوم على منازل العشيرة الاخرى حيث قاموا برمي الحجارة على منازلهم و تكسير بعض نوافذ البيوت و محاولة احراقها ما ادى الى  اصابة ثلاثة مواطنين تم نقلهم الى المستشفيات. 
و على الفور تدخلت قوات الدرك و فرقت الحشود لمنع اي اشتباك اخر 
وفرضت سيطرتها على القرية. 
 و قال مصدر امني  ان هذه الاعمال غير مبررة بحكم ان المتسببين بالوفاة من العشيرة الاخرى قد (جلوا) عن المنطقة و ان القانون سياخذ مجراه باتجاه معاقبة المتسببين بوفاة الشاب احمد الزعبي


وهي ليست المرة الاولى لكن اتمنى ان تكون المرة الاخيرة
الى متى ستبقى العشائرية سائدة في قلوبنا 
الى متى سنقتنع اننا سواسية
الى متى .. الى متى

----------


## محمد العزام

ستنهتي العشائرية عندما نتخلص من هذه العقول البدائية 

شكرا نشاط واضح يا الامبراطور

----------


## الامبراطور

> ستنهتي العشائرية عندما نتخلص من هذه العقول البدائية 
> 
> شكرا نشاط واضح يا الامبراطور


ومتى سننتهي من هذه العقول البدائية
هل سننوي ذلك ام نتركه للجيل التالي

----------


## محمد العزام

> ومتى سننتهي من هذه العقول البدائية
> هل سننوي ذلك ام نتركه للجيل التالي


عندما نستمر على الخارطة الوطن العربي ستبقى هذه العقول البدائية لا حلول لها 

ندعي التطور والحضارة وندعي اننا نعيش بمجتمع امن ونحن نقتل بعضنا البعض حتى لو لم يكن قتلا مميتا وبالاخر نضع كامل الحقوق على مسؤولينا ومن هو يمسك زمام امورنا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

.....انا من قرايب المغدور ....و اصلي من نفس المنطقة(الذنيبة)....ياسيدي الفاضل الموضوع ومش لاني زعبي او لاني احد قرايب المغدور بحكي هيك....انا من اشد الناس اللي بيكرهوا العشائرية والنزعات العنصرية وغيرها....بس لو انك موجود بالبلدة نفسها بتعرف الصحيح ...انا بعترف انو احنا الزعبية مشاكلنا كثيرة ..بس لما بكون احمد الزعبي مروح من الجيش وبتجمهروا عليه ست اشخاص وبمسكوا وبطعنوا اكثر من طعنة لحد ما يتوفى هون اليهود ما بعملوا هيك ولما تطلع النساء يزغردن لوفاة الشب هووون اليهود ما بعملوها....تخيل يا صديقي انو المغدور احد قرايبك وليكون اخوك لا قدر الله بتسكت؟؟؟؟؟.....ومع هذا ثاروا الزعبية بالمنطقة لكن العشيرة الاخرى دخلت بعشيرة الخزاعلة على اساس تنحل المشكلة وبالفعل مبارح اجو جماعة من عشيرة الخزاعلة واستقبلناهم استقبال مميز وتكلم باسم الزعبية النائب صلاح الزعبي وطلب من الجاهة انو العشيرة الثانية (الربيع) ...يعترفوا بأنو احد افرادهم قتله قتل متعمد ....ورفضوا.. فما كان هناك من سبيل غير احراق بيوتهم واعلان حالة من الغضب والثورة...اللي رافقت جنازة الشاب بعد صلاة ظهر اليوم.... ادخل فيها وزير الداخلية وامر بترحيل بعض العائلات واجلائهم  بعد احراق المنازل وليس قبل والحمدلله تم معرفة القاتل وسيذهب الى المشنقة قريبا.............

----------


## الامبراطور

> عندما نستمر على الخارطة الوطن العربي ستبقى هذه العقول البدائية لا حلول لها 
> 
> ندعي التطور والحضارة وندعي اننا نعيش بمجتمع امن ونحن نقتل بعضنا البعض حتى لو لم يكن قتلا مميتا وبالاخر نضع كامل الحقوق على مسؤولينا ومن هو يمسك زمام امورنا


لكن نحن من نصنع مستقبلنا ونغير حاضرنا ونتعض من ماضينا
فلماذا لا نبدأ من الان بالتغيير
ونصنع المستقبل المشرق
لابنائنا واحفادنا

----------


## مدحت

اعتقد انو اللي ايده بالمي مش زي اللي ايده بالنار

صح يا جماعة 
واعتقد انو لو كان واحد منا اخوي او اخوك او اي حد بعز علي ما ما رح اسكت والحكي بصراحة اللي وللكل

----------


## زهره التوليب

للعشائريه ايجابياتها كما لها سلبياتها
في هذه الحاله بالذات..كون المغدور لا علاقه له بالخلاف اصلا...فمن الطبيعي جدا حصول اشتباكات..وافضل قرار كان اجلاء اهل القاتل..هيك بيهدى الوضع

----------


## محمد العزام

> لكن نحن من نصنع مستقبلنا ونغير حاضرنا ونتعض من ماضينا
> فلماذا لا نبدأ من الان بالتغيير
> ونصنع المستقبل المشرق
> لابنائنا واحفادنا


وانا لا اريد سوى ذلك لا اريد غيره التربية السليمة من الصغر ولكن تحتاج الى وقت ولكن ليس بالمشكلة الكبيرة لاننا عشنا فترة لاباس منها من الجهل فلماذا لا نحاول ونعيش الوجه الاخر للحياة وجه التسامح وجه التعاون الوجه الذي نحس ونشعر فيه باننا خلقنا بشر وجميع الصفات الحميدة من شيمنا وطبعنا

----------


## الامبراطور

> .....انا من قرايب المغدور ....و اصلي من نفس المنطقة(الذنيبة)....ياسيدي الفاضل الموضوع ومش لاني زعبي او لاني احد قرايب المغدور بحكي هيك....انا من اشد الناس اللي بيكرهوا العشائرية والنزعات العنصرية وغيرها....بس لو انك موجود بالبلدة نفسها بتعرف الصحيح ...انا بعترف انو احنا الزعبية مشاكلنا كثيرة ..بس لما بكون احمد الزعبي مروح من الجيش وبتجمهروا عليه ست اشخاص وبمسكوا وبطعنوا اكثر من طعنة لحد ما يتوفى هون اليهود ما بعملوا هيك ولما تطلع النساء يزغردن لوفاة الشب هووون اليهود ما بعملوها....تخيل يا صديقي انو المغدور احد قرايبك وليكون اخوك لا قدر الله بتسكت؟؟؟؟؟.....ومع هذا ثاروا الزعبية بالمنطقة لكن العشيرة الاخرى دخلت بعشيرة الخزاعلة على اساس تنحل المشكلة وبالفعل مبارح اجو جماعة من عشيرة الخزاعلة واستقبلناهم استقبال مميز وتكلم باسم الزعبية النائب صلاح الزعبي وطلب من الجاهة انو العشيرة الثانية (الربيع) ...يعترفوا بأنو احد افرادهم قتله قتل متعمد ....ورفضوا.. فما كان هناك من سبيل غير احراق بيوتهم واعلان حالة من الغضب والثورة...اللي رافقت جنازة الشاب بعد صلاة ظهر اليوم.... ادخل فيها وزير الداخلية وامر بترحيل بعض العائلات واجلائهم  بعد احراق المنازل وليس قبل والحمدلله تم معرفة القاتل وسيذهب الى المشنقة قريبا.............



يا اخي الكريم لا يعقل ان ياتي 6شباب ويتهجموا على شب واحد بدون سبب وبطعنوه كمان بس اذا بتلاحظ على حكيك عشيرة .. عشيرة.. عشيرة ..... وهذا ما سنتخلى عنه 
اذا سعينا معا بعقولنا تحل كل المشاكل 

الله يرحم ما فقدت
شكرا لمشاركتك

----------


## مدحت

> لكن نحن من نصنع مستقبلنا ونغير حاضرنا ونتعض من ماضينا
> فلماذا لا نبدأ من الان بالتغيير
> ونصنع المستقبل المشرق
> لابنائنا واحفادنا


اخي معك حق هون بس انا اعتقد انو لو (لا سمح الله )
كنت انت واخوك ماشيين واخوك انقتل قدامك ما رح تحكي احنا اللي بنصنع المستقبل وبتمشي  او تحكي انو العدل رح يوخد مجراه خلص روحو

ولا انا غلطان يا صديقي

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخي الامبراطور معك حق
بس الحاله هاي..باختصار انو شب انغدر لمجرد انه من عيله ما...بسبب خلافات قديمه...شب ماله علاقه بشي

----------


## الامبراطور

> اعتقد انو اللي ايده بالمي مش زي اللي ايده بالنار
> 
> صح يا جماعة 
> واعتقد انو لو كان واحد منا اخوي او اخوك او اي حد بعز علي ما ما رح اسكت والحكي بصراحة اللي وللكل


انا معك بس بالعقل صدقني بالعقل كل شي بنحل مش بالتخريب وبالقتل 
المقال هذا نموذج بسيط جدا عن مشاكل العشائر.

----------


## الامبراطور

> وانا لا اريد سوى ذلك لا اريد غيره التربية السليمة من الصغر ولكن تحتاج الى وقت ولكن ليس بالمشكلة الكبيرة لاننا عشنا فترة لاباس منها من الجهل فلماذا لا نحاول ونعيش الوجه الاخر للحياة وجه التسامح وجه التعاون الوجه الذي نحس ونشعر فيه باننا خلقنا بشر وجميع الصفات الحميدة من شيمنا وطبعنا


هذا ما اتحدث عنه بالضبط محمد

----------


## مدحت

> انا معك بس بالعقل صدقني بالعقل كل شي بنحل مش بالتخريب وبالقتل 
> المقال هذا نموذج بسيط جدا عن مشاكل العشائر.


اخي انا معك
بس مهما عملتلك ما لازم تجيبلي 6 وتطعنوني واحتمال انو السبب يكون من اتفه الاسباب 
يعني اعتقد انو الدين كمان ما حكاها صح

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اعتقد انو اللي ايده بالمي مش زي اللي ايده بالنار
> 
> صح يا جماعة 
> واعتقد انو لو كان واحد منا اخوي او اخوك او اي حد بعز علي ما ما رح اسكت والحكي بصراحة اللي وللكل


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: ....يا عيني عليك هذا اللي بدي اوصله




> للعشائريه ايجابياتها كما لها سلبياتها
> في هذه الحاله بالذات..كون المغدور لا علاقه له بالخلاف اصلا...فمن الطبيعي جدا حصول اشتباكات..وافضل قرار كان اجلاء اهل القاتل..هيك بيهدى الوضع


وهذا هو الصحيح لها فوائدها كما لها ايجابياتها...واحنا اصلا كمجتمع اردني مبنى على اسس عشائرية فايجابيات العشائرية تتغلب على سلبياتها...مع انو لازم يكون العكس...ومع انو بالمجتمعات المدنية ماااا في شي اسمو عشائرية لكن بما اننا موجودين في مجتمع عشائري لازم نستخدم السلطة العشائرية في مثل هاي الحالات

----------


## محمد العزام

بس لخلافات قديمة او جديدة لو اننا بنعتبر حالنا كعشيرة وحدة باسم الاردن كان حصل هيك 
ليش هالخلافات اللي طريقها للقتل والموت

----------


## الامبراطور

> اخي معك حق هون بس انا اعتقد انو لو (لا سمح الله )
> كنت انت واخوك ماشيين واخوك انقتل قدامك ما رح تحكي احنا اللي بنصنع المستقبل وبتمشي  او تحكي انو العدل رح يوخد مجراه خلص روحو
> 
> ولا انا غلطان يا صديقي


يا اخي صح لانو هيك تربينا حقي باخذه بيدي وبس بس هاي التربية غلط انا قصدي نعدل سلوكاتنا انقتل قرابتي العدل بوخد مجراه صدقني واللي قتله راح ينسجن ويتعذب اكثر من ما اقتله ويرتاح

----------


## محمد العزام

فلننسى انها حصلت بسبب العشائرية ونعترف بشئ بعيد اننا نعيش في مجتمع العشائرية ايجابياتها اكثر من سلبياتها 

لماذا نسمع كل يوم حادث من هذا القبيل سواء في القرى او المدن او الجامعات 

سؤال يبقى للاجابة واذا اردنا ان نحاول في اجابته يجب ان نذكر ان العشائرية ربما تكون سبب من هذه الاسباب

----------


## الامبراطور

> ....يا عيني عليك هذا اللي بدي اوصله
> 
> 
> 
> وهذا هو الصحيح لها فوائدها كما لها ايجابياتها...واحنا اصلا كمجتمع اردني مبنى على اسس عشائرية فايجابيات العشائرية تتغلب على سلبياتها...مع انو لازم يكون العكس...ومع انو بالمجتمعات المدنية ماااا في شي اسمو عشائرية لكن بما اننا موجودين في مجتمع عشائري لازم نستخدم السلطة العشائرية في مثل هاي الحالات


احنا بنوخذ سلبياتها وبنترك ايجابياتها شو رايك وخلينا نقتل ببعض
لاتنسى انو دينا دين تسامح  يا احمد

----------


## مدحت

> يا اخي صح لانو هيك تربينا حقي باخذه بيدي وبس بس هاي التربية غلط انا قصدي نعدل سلوكاتنا انقتل قرابتي العدل بوخد مجراه صدقني واللي قتله راح ينسجن ويتعذب اكثر من ما اقتله ويرتاح


بس هلا في واحد راح من الدنيا صح اللي هوه احمد الزعبي (انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)

اللي قتله اخد 13 سنة سجن

سؤال بدي جوابه
وين العدل هون؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يا اخي صح لانو هيك تربينا حقي باخذه بيدي وبس بس هاي التربية غلط انا قصدي نعدل سلوكاتنا انقتل قرابتي العدل بوخد مجراه صدقني واللي قتله راح ينسجن ويتعذب اكثر من ما اقتله ويرتاح


بس سؤال صغير اخوي لما انت بتكون عايش بقرية وانت من عشيرة ص وعشيرة س بدهم يقتلوك وبهددوك عالطالعة والنازلة شو بده يكون موقفك غير انك تحتمي بأبناء عشيرتك...انت الكلام اللي بتحكيه في حلقة ناقصة في فجوة بكلامك احنا مجتمعنا مبني على اسس عشائرية وكلامك اللي انت بتحكيه ما لازم ينحكى غير لمجتمع مدني متحضر ...فهمتني ...انت تخطيت مرحلة تغيير السلوك من العشائري للمدني وبديت تحكي بشغلات ثانية

----------


## مدحت

> احنا بنوخذ سلبياتها وبنترك ايجابياتها شو رايك وخلينا نقتل ببعض
> لاتنسى انو دينا دين تسامح  يا احمد


وهون اخي بدي اقلك كمان انو دينا دين الحق

والسن بالسن والبادي اظلم

ولو المحكمة شنقت واحد من الست 

ما كان عملو هيك الزعبية 

بس ست يقتلو واحد 

وواحد منهم يتحاسب   وايش هالحساب 13 سنة سجن

----------


## الامبراطور

> بس هلا في واحد راح من الدنيا صح اللي هوه احمد الزعبي (انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)
> 
> اللي قتله اخد 13 سنة سجن
> 
> سؤال بدي جوابه
> وين العدل هون؟


العدل انو اخذ 13 سنة سجن 
لو انقتل مش ارتاح
هسا عايش وبتعذب بالسجن
وبعذه ضميره 
قتل روح مش سهله

----------


## مدحت

> بس سؤال صغير اخوي لما انت بتكون عايش بقرية وانت من عشيرة ص وعشيرة س بدهم يقتلوك وبهددوك عالطالعة والنازلة شو بده يكون موقفك غير انك تحتمي بأبناء عشيرتك...انت الكلام اللي بتحكيه في حلقة ناقصة في فجوة بكلامك احنا مجتمعنا مبني على اسس عشائرية وكلامك اللي انت بتحكيه ما لازم ينحكى غير لمجتمع مدني متحضر ...فهمتني ...انت تخطيت مرحلة تغيير السلوك من العشائري للمدني وبديت تحكي بشغلات ثانية


بايدك يا احمد



وللعلم يا جماعة انا مو عشائري ولا اللي اصلا دخل بالعشائر

----------


## الامبراطور

> بس سؤال صغير اخوي لما انت بتكون عايش بقرية وانت من عشيرة ص وعشيرة س بدهم يقتلوك وبهددوك عالطالعة والنازلة شو بده يكون موقفك غير انك تحتمي بأبناء عشيرتك...انت الكلام اللي بتحكيه في حلقة ناقصة في فجوة بكلامك احنا مجتمعنا مبني على اسس عشائرية وكلامك اللي انت بتحكيه ما لازم ينحكى غير لمجتمع مدني متحضر ...فهمتني ...انت تخطيت مرحلة تغيير السلوك من العشائري للمدني وبديت تحكي بشغلات ثانية


انا ما تخطيت اي فجوة بس انا بحكي ليش ما نربي اولادنا على التسامح والعدل على دين الاسلام الحق

----------


## مدحت

> العدل انو اخذ 13 سنة سجن 
> لو انقتل مش ارتاح
> هسا عايش وبتعذب بالسجن
> وبعذه ضميره 
> قتل روح مش سهله


افا
انت هيك بتحكي

اذا دينا حكى قاتل العمد يقتل 

بتحكيلي ضميره ومش عارف ايش

اصلا انا ما اعتقد انو الستة عندهم ضمير لما انهم يستقووا على واحد 

اي ضمير هاد

----------


## مدحت

> انا ما تخطيت اي فجوة بس انا بحكي ليش ما نربي اولادنا على التسامح والعدل على دين الاسلام الحق


اخي انت عن اي دين بتحكي 
انا ما اعتقد انو الاسلام 

لانو الاسلام واضح وصريح 
قاتل العمد يقتل   بس نقطة.

----------


## محمد العزام

يا اخوان المسالة ما بدها تعقيد ولا بدها تفكير طويل حكيت تقريبا كل اسبوع او اقل بنسمع مثل هيك حالات اثنين اتضاربو وبعد ما خلصو اتدخلت العشيريتين وكبرت الحلقة وصرنا نسمع عن قتلى وجرحى 

حكي مبسط (لو اثنين اتضاربو وانتهت بينهم وما ادخلت العشيرتين رايحين نسمع بقتلى والا بجرحى مثل ما ذكرت بالبداية . طبعا لا ) 
وبعدين في عقاب والانسان لما ياخذ بعقابه لا نفكرها شغلة سهلة عليه رح يضل الضمير وكل انسان في ضمير حتى لو حاول يخفيه رح يضل وجع الضمير عايش فيه

----------


## الامبراطور

> وهون اخي بدي اقلك كمان انو دينا دين الحق
> 
> والسن بالسن والبادي اظلم
> 
> ولو المحكمة شنقت واحد من الست 
> 
> ما كان عملو هيك الزعبية 
> 
> بس ست يقتلو واحد 
> ...



هيك العدل عندنا 
ولو الزعبية سامحو بالجاهة 
مش ارجعنا من محل ما بدينا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> العدل انو اخذ 13 سنة سجن 
> لو انقتل مش ارتاح
> هسا عايش وبتعذب بالسجن
> وبعذه ضميره 
> قتل روح مش سهله


والله بنحبس 13 سنة ولا بروح اعدام ....ما في اصعب من الموت ...مالك يا رجل....ونقطة ثانية لمحقق اللي حقق مع الاربعة اللي مسكوهم من اصل ستة اشتغل بساعات متواصلة لوصل للقاتل وحقننا للدماء....ولعلمك الموضوع كان رح يطول وما كان رح يتم اجلاء لو ما استنفروا ابناء العشيرة وكان رح يطلعوا القاتل حدث عمرو 16 سنة ويحولوها مسألة دفاع عن النفس شو رايك :Icon31:

----------


## الامبراطور

> يا اخوان المسالة ما بدها تعقيد ولا بدها تفكير طويل حكيت تقريبا كل اسبوع او اقل بنسمع مثل هيك حالات اثنين اتضاربو وبعد ما خلصو اتدخلت العشيريتين وكبرت الحلقة وصرنا نسمع عن قتلى وجرحى 
> 
> حكي مبسط (لو اثنين اتضاربو وانتهت بينهم وما ادخلت العشيرتين رايحين نسمع بقتلى والا بجرحى مثل ما ذكرت بالبداية . طبعا لا ) 
> وبعدين في عقاب والانسان لما ياخذ بعقابه لا نفكرها شغلة سهلة عليه رح يضل الضمير وكل انسان في ضمير حتى لو حاول يخفيه رح يضل وجع الضمير عايش فيه


وفرت علي كلام كثير بدي احكيه


اشكرك

----------


## محمد العزام

> اخي انت عن اي دين بتحكي 
> انا ما اعتقد انو الاسلام 
> 
> لانو الاسلام واضح وصريح 
> قاتل العمد يقتل   بس نقطة.


مدحت الدين الاسلامي بحكيلك القاتل يقتل وانا معك بس في القوانين الوضعية يعني اللي وضعها البشر وهي القوانين اللي لازم تطبق بالدولة  
بس في عندك المبادئ والاخلاق واسس التربية السليمة موجودة بالدين الاسلامي وبحكيلك امشي عليها وما بيقدر الانسان يغيرها

----------


## مدحت

> هيك العدل عندنا 
> ولو الزعبية سامحو بالجاهة 
> مش ارجعنا من محل ما بدينا


اخي التسامح اعتقد انو ما ضروري يكون
همه بدهم حقهم ما فيها اي شي هي واحدة
واتنين شفت انا احمد الزعبي انو الربيع ما رضو يعترفو

يعني الخلل من عند الربيع

----------


## الامبراطور

> والله بنحبس 13 سنة ولا بروح اعدام ....ما في اصعب من الموت ...مالك يا رجل....ونقطة ثانية لمحقق اللي حقق مع الاربعة اللي مسكوهم من اصل ستة اشتغل بساعات متواصلة لوصل للقاتل وحقننا للدماء....ولعلمك الموضوع كان رح يطول وما كان رح يتم اجلاء لو ما استنفروا ابناء العشيرة وكان رح يطلعوا القاتل حدث عمرو 16 سنة ويحولوها مسألة دفاع عن النفس شو رايك


صدقني قد ما يكون الموت بخوف
الحبس اصعب لانو عايش وكل انسان
عايش الو ضمير
وما في ضمير ميت
تاكد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اخي التسامح اعتقد انو ما ضروري يكون
> همه بدهم حقهم ما فيها اي شي هي واحدة
> واتنين شفت انا احمد الزعبي انو الربيع ما رضو يعترفو
> 
> يعني الخلل من عند الربيع


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

يا عيني ..هذا اللي بدي اياه

----------


## مدحت

> يا اخوان المسالة ما بدها تعقيد ولا بدها تفكير طويل حكيت تقريبا كل اسبوع او اقل بنسمع مثل هيك حالات اثنين اتضاربو وبعد ما خلصو اتدخلت العشيريتين وكبرت الحلقة وصرنا نسمع عن قتلى وجرحى 
> 
> حكي مبسط (لو اثنين اتضاربو وانتهت بينهم وما ادخلت العشيرتين رايحين نسمع بقتلى والا بجرحى مثل ما ذكرت بالبداية . طبعا لا ) 
> وبعدين في عقاب والانسان لما ياخذ بعقابه لا نفكرها شغلة سهلة عليه رح يضل الضمير وكل انسان في ضمير حتى لو حاول يخفيه رح يضل وجع الضمير عايش فيه


حلو كثير حكييك محمد 
انت بتحكي لو ضلت بين التنين 

طيب مهو واحد منهم انقتل صفيت المشكلة مع واحد خلص بسامح حاله وبروح

لو انو ما انقتل حدى ممكن نقدر نحكي خليها بين التنين بس لما واحد منهم راح ما ضل غير واحد

----------


## مدحت

> صدقني قد ما يكون الموت بخوف
> الحبس اصعب لانو عايش وكل انسان
> عايش الو ضمير
> وما في ضمير ميت
> تاكد


انت بتشوف انو في ضمير

لما ستة يقتلو واحد

ايش رايك

----------


## الامبراطور

> يا عيني ..هذا اللي بدي اياه


احنا ما بنعالج مشكلة الزعبية والربيع احنا بنعالج مشكلة مجتمع ,دولة :SnipeR (5):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يا اخي الكريم لا يعقل ان ياتي 6شباب ويتهجموا على شب واحد بدون سبب وبطعنوه كمان بس اذا بتلاحظ على حكيك عشيرة .. عشيرة.. عشيرة ..... وهذا ما سنتخلى عنه 
> اذا سعينا معا بعقولنا تحل كل المشاكل 
> 
> الله يرحم ما فقدت
> شكرا لمشاركتك


تعيش ...الله يسلمك 

انت حكيتها بلسانك لا يعقل ...بالله عليك مش شي بخالط الجنان وقبل حوالي الشهرين مسكوا واحد من الزعبية 12 واحد من الربيع وضربوه ضرب مبرح لحتى وقع من بين اديهم والزعبية اصلحوا وسكتوا وقلنا الدنيا رمضان وما بدنا نكبرها وادخلت فيها جاهات الدنيا وانحلت ...بعدين اخوي انا حكيتها اكثر من مرة الشاب ما الوا بالمشاكل ومش هو اللي كان مقصود ... المقصود انهم بدهم واحد من الزعبية ينقتل والسلام واجت الضربة لاحمد الزعبي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احنا ما بنعالج مشكلة الزعبية والربيع احنا بنعالج مشكلة مجتمع ,دولة


انا بحكي عن موضوع بخصني....

اما اذا اجيت للصحيح اكيد احنا ما لازم نربي ولادنا على اساس عشائري والحمدلله انا مش متربي على هالاساس بس انت بتحكي هسه عن جيل متشرش فيه العشائرية شو نعمل ...لازم نستخدم هالسلاح لحد ما ننتظر الجيل القادم

----------


## الامبراطور

> تعيش ...الله يسلمك 
> 
> انت حكيتها بلسانك لا يعقل ...بالله عليك مش شي بخالط الجنان وقبل حوالي الشهرين مسكوا واحد من الزعبية 12 واحد من الربيع وضربوه ضرب مبرح لحتى وقع من بين اديهم والزعبية اصلحوا وسكتوا وقلنا الدنيا رمضان وما بدنا نكبرها وادخلت فيها جاهات الدنيا وانحلت ...بعدين اخوي انا حكيتها اكثر من مرة الشاب ما الوا بالمشاكل ومش هو اللي كان مقصود ... المقصود انهم بدهم واحد من الزعبية ينقتل والسلام واجت الضربة لاحمد الزعبي


انا اللي بدي اوصلو بالنهاية 
بعجبك يموت واحد اردني 
برضيك بسبب مشكلة تافهه يموت اردني
وبشكل عام انا ما بحكي عن اي عيلتين بالخصوص 
انا بعمم المواطنين الاردنيين غاليين 
عشان هيك يجب المحافظة على ارواحهم 
فيجب تربية ابنائنا على التسامح قدر المستطاع

----------


## الامبراطور

> انا بحكي عن موضوع بخصني....
> 
> اما اذا اجيت للصحيح اكيد احنا ما لازم نربي ولادنا على اساس عشائري والحمدلله انا مش متربي على هالاساس بس انت بتحكي هسه عن جيل متشرش فيه العشائرية شو نعمل ...لازم نستخدم هالسلاح لحد ما ننتظر الجيل القادم


الجيل القادم هم ابنائنا واحفادنا واولاد احفادنا فنحن من نشرش فيهم ما نراه صحيحا
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## مدحت

> انا اللي بدي اوصلو بالنهاية 
> بعجبك يموت واحد اردني 
> برضيك بسبب مشكلة تافهه يموت اردني
> وبشكل عام انا ما بحكي عن اي عيلتين بالخصوص 
> انا بعمم المواطنين الاردنيين غاليين 
> عشان هيك يجب المحافظة على ارواحهم 
> فيجب تربية ابنائنا على التسامح قدر المستطاع


هون انا معك ما برضيني لا انا ولا انت
احنا بدنا نربي ولادنا على الصح

----------


## الامبراطور

> هون انا معك ما برضيني لا انا ولا انت
> احنا بدنا نربي ولادنا على الصح


اذن هيك اتفقنا واعرفنا الصح 
شكرا الكو ولحواركو الهادف
محمد العزام ومدحت واحمد الزعبي

 :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## مدحت

> اذن هيك اتفقنا واعرفنا الصح 
> شكرا الكو ولحواركو الهادف
> محمد العزام ومدحت واحمد الزعبي


اهلا فيك يا صديقي

----------


## الامبراطور

> اهلا فيك يا صديقي


الحل واضح 
اهلا فيكو
وشكرا لكم لمشاركتم الحوار معي

----------


## غير مسجل

انا من عشيرة الربايعة ولكني انشا الله ساتكلم كلام الحق كانت المشاجرات من زمان مايقارب ثلاث سنين بين الطرفين ولا يوجد بينهم دم اوشي اخر يستلزم هذه المشاجرات الا انه كانت تحدث مشاجرات بين اطفال المدارس ومن خلالها تحدث مضاعفات بين الكبار بسب الاطفال وذلك بوجود منزلين من جانب الزعبية وهم سلامة وابنائه وابو ايمن وابنائه الذين تجرؤا قبل شهر بالطخ واصابة افراد صغار السن من عشيرة الربايعة فعملو بهذة الحالة توسيع نطاق المشاجرة واثارة الفتن في تلك البلدة وعملت عشيرة الربايعة بالاصلاح على ابنائهم الذين بقو في المستشفى مايقارب شهر وعملت عشيرة الربايعة بالاسقاط عن جميع حقوقها بعد يومين عملية الطخ حتى تكاليف المستشفى وانت احكم بدينك وذميرك والي مات من الزعبية مات في حارة البربايعة شو جايبه الى هذا المكان لو انه ما هو ناوي الشر وبدور على المشاكل      على كل حال الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله ويخلصهم من فتن اقاربهم لانو ماحد وداهم لهاذا الحكي الاسلامة واولادة وابو ايمن

----------


## wsam alzoubi

أنا زعبي أرد على كلام الربيعي, المغدور ساكن في حارة الربايعه هذا يخليني أشك على أنك ربيعياً ولست من البلد أيضاً والذي إنطخ عمره 23 سنه مش ولد صغير زي ما بتحكي ولما إنطخ كان هو أصغر واحد بالربايعه إللي كانوا بالمشاجرة علما أنه أجو ناس من الخارج لمساعدتكم والمشاجرة كانت باب دار سلامه شو سبب تواجدكم في هذه الحاره ما في لكم دور في هذه الحاره ولما كان اجتماع كبار العشيرتين كنتوا بتخططوا لمشاجرة ونتقل الخبر الى الاجتماع وأتوا عليكوا وقال كبيركوا "ابو صلاح الربايعه" بالحرف الواحد "يا عمي احنا مش ماينين على الأولاد يا عمي اني الي بأولادي بس فخار يكسر بعضه" وبطل يتدخل بالأجتماعات و سكت اولاده وأنت حكيت في بدايه المداخلة إنشاء الله أحكي كلمه حق

----------

